# 4K to be renamed?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*4K to be renamed? Now called "Ultra HD"*

Well, just as we thought we heard enough about the new 4K video format the powers that be have decided that the term 4K is way too confusing and most consumers relate that to a 4K run and will likely not help sell the new displays. A decision as to what it may be called is in the works and may be out as soon as next week.
Some of the ideas are Ultra HD and 4KHD

What do you think it should be called?

Edit: *As of October 18th it will now be called ULTRA HD*


----------



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

Personally I am not sure it is going to matter. The target audience for this will not be consumers easily confused by 4k. But for marketing purposes I would say Super HD would be sufficient. This would be a play off the current phone tech in the market. You might impress a few people with understanding of pixel density for phones.

Tony


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Renaming is smart. 4K to the average Joe sounds like the 4K marathon. lol.

Super HD is good and has a good ring to it.


----------



## BabyHuey (Feb 9, 2011)

Me personaly, when i hear 4k tv i think a $4000 TV.

I like either super or ultra HD. Ultra has a bit more of a superiority to me, but i would only assume that eitehr would work.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> What do you think it should be called?


NicheToHave HD
SuperDuper HD
BeyondBlu HD
OptiMax HD
VisiJoy HD

:dumbcrazy:

UltraHD works just fine for me.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ultra HD would keep it simple. What a mess onder:


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

2080P? Super-duper cool HD? Can U C The Difference TV? OPTV (over-priced - until they come down)? HD Not supported by current TV bandwith?


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

I think that it should be called HDHD. Or maybe 4XTen-Eighty for short. I honestly don't see what's wrong with calling it 4K. Short, simple, unambiguous. What are you going to call it when it becomes 8K and 4K was already called Ultra HD? Ultra Ultra HD? That's why sequential naming systems work well; no subjective naming scheme involved.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Per hometheaterreview article, the reason for the the name change from 4K to something else is more to do with legal jargon.

When manufacturers say 4K, people will think 4,000 *actual *horizontal pixels when in reality 4K doesn't have 4,000 actual horizontal pixels, just *approximately *4,000 pixels.

Lawsuits will fly obviously with the technical difference between "approximately 4,000 horizontal pixels" and "actual 4,000 horizontal pixels". 

Also, as mentioned in the article, people sued when manufacturers said tv was described as a 23 incher but in reality it was 22.6 inches not 23 inches, so the rename is essential to get over that type of lawsuit.


----------



## DoctorJ (Feb 26, 2012)

4k = Super HD
8k = Ultra HD

:T


----------



## ambesolman (Apr 25, 2011)

DoctorJ said:


> 4k = Super HD
> 8k = Ultra HD
> 
> :T


+1
>8k= window


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Instead of coming up with some weird names, they should just use the actual resolution 

I remember some older plasmas that were marketed as 720p hdtvs when they were 1024x768 or something similar. Either way, they weren't true 720p displays.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

ambesolman said:


> +1
> >8k= window


I like the Super HD and Ultra HD concept.....as long as they still list the true specs on the product. Don't want anyone sliding something of lower range in under the Logo.

I remember for a period people were putting HD on things and it was 720P....when people expected 1080P if it said HD.
Then there was the HD and True HD logos. It can get messy. I think they should regulate who can and can't use the logo dependent on spec regulations. 

I know when i started looking at Ethernet HDMI cords...i started getting confused. HIgh speed HDMI or Ethernet HDMI etc. 
It sounds better marketing wise to say Super HD and Ultra HD...but for a consumer that wants something specific its always safer if its labeled what it is...4K etc. :bigsmile:


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

I just don't think that from a marketing angle, the term "4K" meant much to people who weren't total home theater freaks like those who populate this forum. But the term "HD" has been around for a long time now and even used for things that have nothing to do with televisions. It only makes sense to extend the name recognition and therefore people might take an interest to it.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is the news on the subject.

From ce.org,



> "The next generation of so-called “4K” high-definition display technology for the home – giant-screen TVs with more than eight million pixels of resolution, four times the resolution of today’s high-definition televisions – will be called “Ultra High-Definition” or “Ultra HD,” connoting its superiority over conventional HDTV, according to the Consumer Electronics Association (CEA)®.
> "


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, its all over the net. ULTRA HD is what we will now be calling it. Not really a big surprise.


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm glad they found a "resolution"!!


----------



## ambesolman (Apr 25, 2011)

So what do y'all think they will call 8K?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious vision :rubeyes:


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

ambesolman said:


> So what do y'all think they will call 8K?


HA HA HA HA!! seriously?!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious vision :rubeyes:


oh man, that made me laugh so hard. That is so funny.. 

Good job on that one!


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious vision :rubeyes:


that's 2 good ones today!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I wonder how many focus groups they went through to come up with ultra HD?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

The future name branding will go as such:
The Peoples Vision = 1080P
Elite Vision = 4K
WishyaCouldyaDoyaGotTheMoney = 8K


:neener:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Then, of course, folks, there's always what we call "real life" which involves opening your door and walking outside! ;-). LOL

Hopefully people won't forget about that!


----------



## tistru (Oct 29, 2012)

27dnast said:


> I wonder how many focus groups they went through to come up with ultra HD?


LOL. I'm guessing 5. You'd be surprised. It does make sense for marketing purposes to have a name that uses the "HD" moniker but I agree the Super HD name would be better than the Ultra HD at this time.


----------

